# Solution for slippy "truck-floor"??



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

yup, I am sure you know what I am referring to  , my clubs (which I always keep in the truck) keep sliding back and forward (sideway @ turns). I love the easy-cleaning feature and I don't want to get the truck carpet, any good alternative/solution?

Right now, I just took the back seat floor plastic carpets and throw them in the truck, seems to work fine for now. 

Any suggestion?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Nosrac said:


> yup, I am sure you know what I am referring to  , my clubs (which I always keep in the truck) keep sliding back and forward (sideway @ turns). I love the easy-cleaning feature and I don't want to get the truck carpet, any good alternative/solution?
> 
> Right now, I just took the back seat floor plastic carpets and throw them in the truck, seems to work fine for now.
> 
> Any suggestion?


I use the nissan carpet as it's also provides the very much needed protection against scratches to that fragile plastic floor 

If you don't want to get the carpet, you may get away with the rubber net that gets tied to the 4 hooking points you have at the back.

This will reduce the clubs from sliding, but it won’t help reduce the noise and rattle you'll get at the back (that's why I chose carpet)


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Actually I find the PVC trunk liner far better than any carpet liner. Its easy to keep clean, stops any crud getting down into the crevices which lie below the floor and stops the family Labrador from skidding around. 










Nissan do their own version, although I'm not sure if its officially available in Canada. I bought mine at the same time as I bought the car and its certainly been worth it.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I got a 4 x 5 foot 3M carpet roll and cut it to shape. It's very nice actually since it not only keeps my clubs from sliding, it dampens the vibration of the spare tire cover. I also have a couple of powered subs in the back. They are strapped in place but they still bounced a bit on the harder surface. Placing them on top of the carpet also kept them from being jostled around.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

I got that foam anti-fatigue floor matting they sell at Wallymart and Home Depot. It's cheap, lightweight, nonslip and very quiet. It comes in easily trimmed 2-foot squares that lock together at the edges like a jigsaw puzzle. You can cover the whole cargo floor for less than $10.


----------



## AlexP (Feb 24, 2005)

I found a solution for large-area coverage that keeps dirt from getting around the edges of the spare cover and the folded down seats. Store like Home Depot sell PVC pond liner by the foot off the roll. This is stronger and stays in place much better than a sheet of poly.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Here is the 3M carpet cut out I was referring to. The 2 Pioneer self powered subs are strapped to the hooks on the floor and to each other. The carpet prevents it from slipping and also dampens whatever vibration that can be felt from road bumps. Its as good a solution as I can think of because the carpet in and of by itself doesn't slip. The trunk mats as the one shown in one of the posts above can and still do slip... at least the ones sold here that look exactly like that. Hope this is helpful!


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Alex. Can you post some pics to see how it looks? I am about to get my Xty delivered and want to solve this problem your way. Thank you.

Jguy :cheers: 



AlexP said:


> I found a solution for large-area coverage that keeps dirt from getting around the edges of the spare cover and the folded down seats. Store like Home Depot sell PVC pond liner by the foot off the roll. This is stronger and stays in place much better than a sheet of poly.


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

I bought the original X-Trail cargo liner from the Nissan dealer in Canada.
It works great. It's fairly non-slip and can also help catch the odd small spill.
I also like it because it prevents dirt and stuff from falling into the cracks in the trunk area.

You'll be glad you use it the first time a milk or orange juice container leaks.


----------



## AlexP (Feb 24, 2005)

Jguy_ca said:


> Hi Alex. Can you post some pics to see how it looks? I am about to get my Xty delivered and want to solve this problem your way. Thank you.
> 
> Jguy :cheers:


I don't have a digital camera yet so I can't post photos, Jguy. There's not much to see anyway. The pond liner is an medium-thick (.040 if I remember correctly) black rubber sheet sold by the foot off a 12' wide roll. I cut it down so there's plenty of material coming up the wheel wells on each side and up the back of the front seats. The nice thing about a large sheet is that all of the gaps around the spare tire cover and folded down seats are covered up.

Al


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

Avery Slickride said:


> I got that foam anti-fatigue floor matting they sell at Wallymart and Home Depot. It's cheap, lightweight, nonslip and very quiet. It comes in easily trimmed 2-foot squares that lock together at the edges like a jigsaw puzzle. You can cover the whole cargo floor for less than $10.



Hey Avery,
Thanks for the tip. This matting works great!
The only thing ... it cost me $11.49 + gst + pst ...  

Rookie


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

AlexP said:


> I don't have a digital camera yet so I can't post photos, Jguy. There's not much to see anyway. The pond liner is an medium-thick (.040 if I remember correctly) black rubber sheet sold by the foot off a 12' wide roll. I cut it down so there's plenty of material coming up the wheel wells on each side and up the back of the front seats. The nice thing about a large sheet is that all of the gaps around the spare tire cover and folded down seats are covered up.
> 
> Al


It's okay. Alex. The info about the pond liner is good enough. :thumbup: That's why I choose to do it your way because it's much flexible in covering the cargo area than dealer's cargo liner (and cheaper, too). 

Thanks :givebeer:

Jguy


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

I also wanted to get custom carpet for the trunk and back of the rear seats, but when i went to Home Depot I saw a nice doormat, with almost exact size as the trunk, so for $12 CAD and a few minor cutouts my trunk looks pretty nice.


----------



## r4man (Jul 2, 2005)

Nosrac said:


> yup, I am sure you know what I am referring to  , my clubs (which I always keep in the truck) keep sliding back and forward (sideway @ turns). I love the easy-cleaning feature and I don't want to get the truck carpet, any good alternative/solution?
> 
> Right now, I just took the back seat floor plastic carpets and throw them in the truck, seems to work fine for now.
> 
> Any suggestion?


I use an anti-fatigue mat from Costco, they sell for $15 and measure 36"X36" and approx 3/4 in. thick. It is a one piece unit and you have a choice of which side you want to use.


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

*My Solution from Canadian Tire*

Hi Everyone,

After weeks of searching and window shopping, I ended up a softtarp sold at Canadian Tire for $9.99 + tax. I was definitely doubt if it could do a good job but now I am safe to say it works :thumbup: (unless if you make some wild turns or very hard stop). Alex, once again I thank you for your tips on PVC pond liner but I found they are not cheap to buy @ Home Depot. Here're some pics if anyone want to give it a try:










































It measures at 5x7'. but it's big enough to cover the entire trunk even with the back seat down. Just remember to use the soft blanket side as shown above.

Jguy :cheers:


----------



## sd333 (May 17, 2005)

Jguy_ca said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> After weeks of searching and window shopping, I ended up a softtarp sold at Canadian Tire for $9.99 + tax. I was definitely doubt if it could do a good job but now I am safe to say it works :thumbup: (unless if you make some wild turns or very hard stop). Alex, once again I thank you for your tips on PVC pond liner but I found they are not cheap to buy @ Home Depot. Here're some pics if anyone want to give it a try:
> 
> ...


No pic ????????????


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

*Sorry, incorrect links*

Sorry guys. let's try click on the links below:

Pic 1
Pic 2
Pic 3
Pic 4
Pic 5

Jguy :cheers:


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Jguy_ca, where are the pics. I notice a lot of posts talk about pics but don't have neither the embedded pic neither the link to it. What is up with that?

XTrailer


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Post is nearly 2 years old so would guess pics were long ago deleted from the server.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

DANG! Does anyone has saved those pics before? Can someone repost them?


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Xtrailer,

Sorry to keep you waiting. I also got your PM. I will PM you those pictures tonight. The things is right after you post on Mar. 24th. I have been trying to log in to my imageshack website to upload those pics but i lost the password. I have tried email them but they didn't send any registration link to recovery the password. I still have some pics on that site so I don't want to lose them. For now please check out the link:

Canadian Tire


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

Since nobody from Imageshack sent me reply on my password recovery issue, I just create another account and upload the images. Here we go:

 





:cheers:

Jguy_ca


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

I have 2mm thick “insertion rubber” cut to size and shape (around here sold by engineering supply outlets; it’s black rubber sheet with a fine center layer weaved into it).

But, what I actually find very useful is that elastic rope/bands with the metal wire hook on each end. It is quite practical to keep objects like say one box, or two bags, etc. in place against the rear of the back seats or against the boot side walls. Apart from possibly using one of the tie-down points, this works best if one hooks onto that higher positioned semi-arc shaped brackets in the left & right corners (normally used to lock the rear seat backrest at some preferred inclination). 

Regards


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I went with a "Home Hardware Store" grey carpet having a rubber underside.

First made a paper template cut to fit, traced and cut the carpet to size; perfect fit


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Other Solutions*

I have similar Grey carpet which lessens the sounds as some things still slide around.

To further prevent things from slipping around, I purchased 2 "fold able" plastic boxes - -
see pic below:



Because they are different sizes, I can change the arrangement in the cargo area - - see pic below:



They are even "partially" hidden without extending the cargo blind - see pic.



If you need to store / carry a larger object, they can be "folded" - - see pic.



Here are some other advantages that may apply to your own situation:

My wife and sister oft times go shopping together - they use these to keep their purchases separated.

Additionally, when we have to carry packages / groceries into the house, we take the whole basket, thereby minimizing the number of trips we have to make back-and-forth.

I got these at Canadian Tire but have seen them in other big box stores like Wal Mart.

Highly recommend them.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice Rogers, I think I'll go with your solution. It looks neat and organized. Cheap also.


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

Now to prevent the 2 boxes (as arranged in the 1st two pics of Rodger) from sliding to the rear - use the elastic rope I've been referring to..., hooking between the left and right semi-arc seat brackets (possibly routing it around the strut pillar).

BTW, if you want to prevent 1 or 2 plastic bags from sliding around in the boot, hook them onto the 2 plastic hooks provided to keep the cargo blind/cover in the extended position.

Cheers


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

How did you guys measured the interior of the trunk? ValBoo mentioned a paper template cut to fit but where do you find such paper of that size? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. BTW I've purchase both fold able totes from CT for $20 (large) and $10 (small) but saw another small at Home Depot for $6 (small)


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, one possibility regarding paper is to try and buy "old style" drawing board paper (maybe also used by artists), or if possible, one could beg for a large piece of plotter paper from a company doing engineering drawings (A0 size?). You may have to glue two pieces together if still too small.

Regards


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Template or Not*

Some more input....

I bought the carpet slightly larger than needed...

Laid it in cargo area and squat it around the perimeter with my fingers....then forced it around the same edges with the back side of a plain knife (not serrated type).

Pulled it out - turned it over and there was an impression / outline on the rubber side (back) of the carpet - cut around the outline with scissors - left it a tad larger at first and then fine-tunned it with some additional trimming....

If you want to use a template, you only need it to be half the size of the cargo floor (on the width)....you can simply scotch-tape some computer paper together to get the size you want.

Lay it on one side / half of the cargo floor and mark as required. When you trim the paper leave it a tad larger for later fine tuning.

You should then be able to flip it over and the other side should be the reverse / mirror image of the first....

Lay it on your carpet and make note of the centre point - mark the left side - flip it over and place edge on centre line mark and then mark right side.

Cut full piece - lay it in place and fine-tune the trimming - should work.....

Personally, I found the mark/outline on the rubber side of the carpet to be quite adequate..

Remember, you're not building a clock or a precision instrument.....even it it's not perfect, it should do the job of the original intent.

Hope this helps.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

Rodger, doing it properly as described by you could surely work well (a more direct method) - I guess one has to be very careful not to let the piece slide/move whilst making the impression forcefully.

I'm not at my XT now, but I think the floor plan of the boot/cargo area is likely not to be symmetric (not a mirror image) because of the fuel filler tube at the one side. Have a look at your 2nd pic above...? Just afraid somebody ruins his piece of material!

Cheers


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

I used CFE method, the one you force it around the edges BUT cutting at the same time. Got the plastic scratched in some corner but almost not noticeable unless you come closer. I have the rubber mat so I was dumb enough not to use it to create a template, it occurred to me only after finishing it but I am happy with the result.

I could've laid it on top of the carpet and trace it with a white marker then just cut it with whatever tool I please. Pics to come soon...


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

*I need a mat!!!*

This is an OLD thread, but maybe I am not the only one who wants to put something on that slick cargo deck...I have a 2006 X-Trail SE. I tried one from CTire but it was no improvement as it was designed for carpet, and slid around all over. I would like something that looks decent but doesn't cost much, as this rig is starting to cost me enough as it is! I assume anything made by Nissan will really cost.

If anyone out there has some advice, that would be great!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Actually the floor was designed to allow you to slide things in easily, downside is that things can slide if not tied down. I know that you can get custom size rubber mats for the X trail, but you are right they are pricey from memory. 
Its not been an issue for me, but if it was I would buy some grey rubber backed carpeting and trim it to size. You could even use 2 sided tape to secure it in position. Shouldn't cost more than 20 bucks.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks. Carpet may be an option. Weathertec makes some nice ones for about $145. but that is getting up there for me. I'll post again when I have installed something!


----------



## esberelias (Jan 30, 2014)

Grid Iron Step Floor Tiles, 24 x 24-in | Canadian Tire

if you have a costco nearby and a membership... they are cheaper there

this can be cut to any shape you want.. it's a grippy sponge literately...


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks you for that! Will check it out at Costco.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Forget that -- the dollar store near me sells similar ones to those Esberelias suggested from Can Tire. In which case 4 to 6$ will do the trick.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

